# Masterpiece!



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Sometimes a masterpiece takes shape by reasons of necessity, and this was one of those times. CallMaker wants a howler just like the one that I made for prairiewolf. He wanted a small howler that was thin walled and light weight, and still produce high quality coyote vocals. Talk about a tall order! Holy Toledo there EARL! No I don't think callmaker's name is Earl, but it sounded good anyhoo. I looked through my box of horns and found one that might work if I was lucky. Here is what it looks like, and I will insert a link to a howling recording I just now made.
























View attachment MasterHowl.wav


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice Rich, I just wish I could howl half as good as you. Thats why I dont howl often and why they sit in their den laughing and thinking "prairiewolf"???
LOL

Callmaker will be very satisfied!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have 2 of Rich's Horns. They are easy to play and sound great.

Nice looking call!

LOL I like to listen to "The Band" while I am working on calls. Every time "When I Paint My Masterpiece" comes on I do my best work. (Pandora Radio is always on in my shop)


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

That would be "those" not "thoughs". Though I'd save your other buddy from correcting you. What college did you attend? Sorry, your high school dropout buddy just couldn't resist.


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow! Looks and sounds great! Ill take it . Thank you Rich.







)


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

OK, now this old man has got to get busy building another call for callmaker. No rest for ornery old Grandpa.







No I ain't gonna tell you guys what I am building for callmaker. Well not just yet anyway. Maybe tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That is beautiful and sounds PERFECT!!!!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Weasel said:


> That is beautiful and sounds PERFECT!!!!


----------------------------------------
Thanks Weasel, I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's a beauty and love the sound ! That thin wall had to have been interesting to work on to say the least. Nice job once again Rich !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

As always Rich, great looking call and the sound is top notch.......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a beauty Rich, Nice work !



Hortontoter said:


> That would be "those" not "thoughs". Though I'd save your other buddy from correcting you. What college did you attend? Sorry, your high school dropout buddy just couldn't resist.


Thank you D!ck, he's done that a few times and I cringe......Perhaps you'd like to go into there, their and they're ? Please ?

Case Western....LOL from the Bowels of Cleveland !


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

_Best let sleeping dogs lie!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What year did you graduate and what degree ?
My brother graduated from CWR in 79. I on the other hand learned to spell LOL


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Buddy almost as nice as the one you sent me







{ Great Howler} sb*


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Nice Buddy almost as nice as the one you sent me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------
Thanks SwampBucket! The man who is getting this one has also ordered one that is a twin of your's. It was made from horn that came off from the same cow.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

Great sounding howler


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow! Got my Rich Cronk masterpiece cow horn howler today. Cant wait to use it out in the field. Easy to howl on and has great control. looks very nice too. thank you for a very nice custom call







) Mark


----------

